# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Favourite Cartoon as a child?

## CrazyLea

As I am sitting here waiting for the Flintstones to come on, I am thinking back to cartoons (like actual cartoons not just kids shows like Barney, The Muppets.. etc.. ) I used to love when I was growing up, and wondered what everyone's was? 

Mine were:
The Smurfs, The Snorks, Top Cat, The Flintstones, Wacky Races, Looney Toons (in particular Bugs Bunny - he was and always will be my favourite cartoon character  :Stick Out Tongue: ), The Hair Bear Bunch, Babar the Elephant.. to name a few from top of my head. 

Think my favourite of them has to be Top Cat. I wish it was still on TV!  :Big Grin: 

I realise a few of mine are old ones that were reshown  :Stick Out Tongue:  They just don't make them like the used to  :Embarrassment:  

Hanna-Barbera has to be the best Cartoon maker like ever  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Siobhan (20-03-2012)

----------


## moonstorm

Has to be Danger Mouse!

----------

Chloe O'brien (23-03-2012), lizann (21-03-2012), Siobhan (20-03-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Fraggle Rock and Care Bears

----------


## lizann

> Has to be Danger Mouse!

----------

CrazyLea (21-03-2012), moonstorm (21-03-2012)

----------


## Tuareet

Wacky Races and Tom & Jerry

----------


## moonstorm

Thanks Lizann, you have made my day!

----------


## N.Fan

Top Cat and all marvel cartoons,Spiderman etc.

----------


## Perdita

Pinkie and the Brain, Tom and Jerry

----------

Siobhan (21-03-2012)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Dangermouse,Wacky Races, Road Runner and It's the Wolf for me

----------


## parkerman

My all time favourite was/is Bugs Bunny. I also liked Foghorn Leghorn, Road Runner, Tom & Jerry and Woody Woodpecker. As far as TV cartoons went my favourites were Top Cat (The Boss Cat!!!) and The Flintstones.

I was/am also a great fan of the old Warner Brothers cartoons, especially those directed by Tex Avery, and M.G.M. cartoons especially the Harman/Ising ones. See here for example:

----------


## parkerman

My all time favourite was/is Bugs Bunny. I also liked Foghorn Leghorn, Road Runner, Tom & Jerry and Woody Woodpecker. As far as TV cartoons went my favourites were Top Cat (The Boss Cat!!!) and The Flintstones.

I was/am also a great fan of the old Warner Brothers cartoons, especially those directed by Tex Avery, and M.G.M. cartoons especially the Harman/Ising ones. See here for example:

----------


## alan45

Popeye, Huckleberry Hound and Top Cat

----------


## Siobhan

Loved foghorn leghorn, topcat, kung kong phewy (sp), danger mouse.. loved Animanics and most WB stuff.

----------

Perdita (25-03-2012)

----------


## megan999

The Smurfs, The Mr.Men, Top Cat, Tom and Jerry, Care Bears.......

----------


## middz

My favourite childhood cartoon was Tom & Jerry, I was mad on it! Even when I see it on tv now, I won't hesitate about putting it on..

----------

